# Arizona



## photogoddess (Sep 20, 2005)

A couple of reasons I learned to love Arizona. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 20, 2005)

Both are very lovely...I especially like the second one though  Nice colors and tones in it


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

I like the heather, but that is probably because I am quite partial to heathland, nowadays living just a half-hour drive from Lüneburg Heath (which is famous - well, within Germany it is.....). 
But both photos make obvious that you are surrounded by some stunning landscapes!!! No wonder you love to be where you are.


----------



## Mansi (Sep 20, 2005)

nice shots photogoddess... i really like the second.. nice comp and lovely sky :thumbsup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 20, 2005)

I can only imagine the peace and quiet!  It's such a rat race here, and these pics of so many nice places arond the world are very relaxing.. thanks!


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 21, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> No wonder you love to be where you are.



That's the funny thing. I'm from Southern California and I've always thought of Arizona as nothing but hot, miserable desert. Thanks to Malachite, I finally got to see the beautiful side of Arizona recently. It's still WAY to hot for me in the summer but the other 9 months of the year, I can't wait to explore more of the back roads. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice images.  I really like the second shot.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 21, 2005)

wow the second one is very cool!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 21, 2005)

The 2nd one is of Watson Lake which is up by Prescott Valley. I donated a B&W version of it for the TPF Katrina charity auction.


----------



## JonK (Sep 21, 2005)

Really nice .
the second one has nice light and textures. Love the subtleness of the clouds in the sky.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 22, 2005)

love your shot of watson lake.  I got to photograph it once, a few years ago.  I have been wanting to go back ever since...


----------



## Mercury149 (Sep 22, 2005)

nice photos


----------



## terri (Sep 22, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> The 2nd one is of Watson Lake which is up by Prescott Valley. I donated a B&W version of it for the TPF Katrina charity auction.


 Awesome shot, Tammy. :thumbup:


----------



## Randog (Sep 22, 2005)

Love the second shot!


----------

